# S12 200SX Differential???



## F-bodeee (Dec 14, 2004)

Was the diff. in the 86 200sx's limited slip? If so, could i swap it into my S13 240? Thanks


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

From what I know, no S12s had a LSD. But the S13 240SX SE(five lug) has one, but might require different axles.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

No USDM S13's came with a 5 lug option.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

he prolly means S14, right cavi mike?:dumbass:


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

Whoops. :dumbass:


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

F-bodeee said:


> Was the diff. in the 86 200sx's limited slip? If so, could i swap it into my S13 240? Thanks


I don't think any of the S12's in the US ever had LSD, some euro's had it though (IIRC).

You're looking for an R180/R200 rear end with LSD, I think ebay had some listed. 
It might fit in an S13, but I'm not sure. (didn't the 240SX have the R200?)

I think you would be better off finding an aftermarket LSD though, I seem to recall the OEM ones were pretty weak...


----------



## Blinocac200sx (Aug 6, 2004)

Um, actually they did have LSD. 87-88 SE models almost all had LSD's.


----------



## '86200sx (Jan 13, 2005)

BakaSama said:


> I don't think any of the S12's in the US ever had LSD, some euro's had it though (IIRC).
> 
> You're looking for an R180/R200 rear end with LSD, I think ebay had some listed.
> It might fit in an S13, but I'm not sure. (didn't the 240SX have the R200?)
> ...


My 86 200sx has a limited slip in it


----------

